# Help! Muskingum smallies!



## Waterfowl Warrior (Jul 21, 2012)

Lived on the river 13 years, only fished for big cats. Any tips, suggestions for mid summer, warm water smallmouth? Thank you!


----------



## foxbites (Mar 15, 2010)

I have been out on the dresden pool the last few weeks. I have been catching most smallies on a spinnerbait and some on crankbaits. early morning and right about dark is my best times this time of year. If you find current you will find the smallmouths


----------



## Waterfowl Warrior (Jul 21, 2012)

Thanks for the reply, I am in the Rokeby Pool, tried spinners, cranks, jigs, tubes, and other soft plastics, jigs have caught me the most bass so far, but only largemouth and spotted bass. I caught 1 really small smallmouth on a craw crank, but it has been very slow. Warm water temps can't be helping much either! Frustrated....


----------



## FRS (Aug 2, 2012)

Dawn or Dusk... This was dusk yesterday (7/31). Steep, deep banks, right at the bank. A few others fell off. 4 slams in 1/2 hour, but this was the first.


----------



## FRS (Aug 2, 2012)

http://www.weather.com/sports-rec/fishing/more-summertime-smallmouths-night-20120403

I don't know if the link above will carry over, but I just saw it checking on the weather for tomorrow. It's called:

Want More Summertime Smallmouths? Go at Night 

By Stephen Headrick, Bassmaster

Good luck.


----------

